
RIM’s BlackBerry PlayBook using a 1GHz OMAP 4430 processor - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/08/rims-blackberry-playbook-purportedly-using-a-1ghz-omap-4430-pro/
======
alanpca
Do they plan on backporting some of the awesome stuff that Blackberry is
announcing that the PlayBook will support? If not, I think they stand a chance
of really accelerating the decline of their smartphone marketshare.

From what a colleague tells me, they may not be planning to.

